# Some recent work I'm excited about...



## dorianwidling (Oct 22, 2020)

This one came together nicely!

Blade: AEB-L, 62HRc, full convex grind, 50/50 edge
Handle: Dyed stabilized maple with copper spacers

















Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## matchplay18 (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice knife really like the finger notch


----------



## DarKHarlequiN (Jun 1, 2021)

Love the styling and the quality of your craftsmanship...Something slightly Klingon about it


----------



## matchplay18 (Aug 24, 2021)

very nice everything comes together


----------

